# Unearthed Schwinn prizes



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Found these tonight.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 29, 2014)

*goodies*

NICE .. Awesome find...


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

That's Crazy Cool Joe....very nice!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 29, 2014)

nice score on the Cat!!!


----------



## petritl (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice pieces. 

Is that the friendly cat?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats the looney cat


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 29, 2014)

great items, can't wait for the rest of the story.....


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2014)

Dude. Man.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2014)

Holy Wow!  That's phenomenal...great score.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome!  Very awesome!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2014)

Das for sure!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

petritl said:


> Nice pieces.
> 
> Is that the friendly cat?




lol....she's really friendly right now.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks guys! I am a magnet for rare stuff. I have never seen a NOS locking springer in the original box. Make that two. The green one is not a locking springer. The neon sign is very scarce. I cant find another one.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 29, 2014)

The neon looks like a spinner sign from the 30s, there should be a disc that moves inside to make it appear to move or change colors depending on the wheel. It's a great find and should be repairable if need.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

It works like a charm. Thanks for the info. 1930s wow! Very cool!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 29, 2014)

Woah.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 29, 2014)

*killer score*



coppertonekid said:


> The neon looks like a spinner sign from the 30s, there should be a disc that moves inside to make it appear to move or change colors depending on the wheel. It's a great find and should be repairable if need.




All true, definitely original and looks to be complete. Some of the parts are getting close to impossible to find. Especially an original face. 
One caution, if it does work be very conservative on how much you operate it.  The Blue paint has already become brittle and will continue flaking off more and more if you use it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

I will be very careful.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 29, 2014)

cool finds! Where did you get them?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

From a garage in Ca.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 29, 2014)

Great finds as usual Joe! Hope they find good homes!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

*prizes*

More Schwinn prizes


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

Joe, I might be interested in that grey rack.  Can you post a better pic?


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice score! I have had both the Pam Schwinn clock and the spinner you got... aasmitty757 is right about the face, but you can treat it so it doesn't continue to flake. I also made and restored neon for many years and have restored or repaired a number of these. Be careful the old core & coil transformer to light the neon doesn't run too warm, that will zap your original paint faster than you know.
Congrats to you, a great haul!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2014)

You have had an incredible last few days worth of finds. With the miss America now the massive schwinn haul with rare items, the holiday season blessed you well. Good for you. Rob.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

some great stuff there! good for you.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 30, 2014)

I have been blessed and very thankful.


----------



## Boris (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for reply to my PM regarding dark red straight bar tank and matching 9 hole rack. Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 30, 2014)

I will take photos for you when I get home from work asap. 4 pm cali time.


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 30, 2014)

now that was a honey hole. great find. wish some of  those parts were at my house.


----------



## Duck (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow ! Nice upside down score! I guess CA garage sales are where it's at ...


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the photos Joe. Unfortunately the paint isn't a match for my project. Must take a pass on these parts.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 31, 2014)

No problemo. Happy New Year!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello Joe,

Is the Blue 6 Hole Rack a Prewar version?

is it available for sale?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Joe, looking for prewar elgin rear rack and torrington crossbrace handlebars.  Anything like that available?


----------

